# Erste Online Heirat in GTA?!



## MKay (20. Juli 2010)

Hier ein Link:
Link geschlossen

Am 19.07.2010 um ca 23:56 wurde in TBoGT eine "Virtuelle Hochzeit" vollzogen.
Und noch was dazu: war kein ernst. es ging um einen Reali Life Projekt-Test. Erstaunlich viele haben sich dafür interessiert und schon hatten wir ne Story am Hals. Viele werden jetzt auf die Barrikaden gehen, was sie auch können. Aber sowas wie"Hater" will hier keiner sehen.

Zur Info: Auf einem RL Server geht es darum dem echten leben in GTA nachzukommen. Das einige dabei über die Strenge dallen wissen wir jetzt 

Ich weiß auch der der Text auf der verlinkten Seite nicht einwandfrei ist, aber lesbar

 oder  oder sogar ?

PS: Der der sich freiwillig für die Aktion gemeldet hat, war ich  

Aber es funktioniert! Das beweist das es doch noch einige GTA Spieler gibt, die nicht die ganze Zeit hinter ihrem GodMode und ihren Raketen Mods im DeadMatch hängen.


----------



## AdeE (20. Juli 2010)

Tag,

verstehe ich nicht. Zwei Leute haben ihre Computerspieler verheiratet, oder wie?
Haben die bei dem guten Wetter draußen nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## dome793 (20. Juli 2010)

das bringt es sicher zwei virtuelle Figuren zu verheiraten


----------



## Rammstein (20. Juli 2010)

Ist das jetzt was neues?Überall heiraten se doch in den games, WoW zb... Aber eher bei browsergames wie freewar, da kann das einem sogar aufn keks gehen xD Aber wenn se wollen, sind ja net umsonst RPGs


----------



## MKay (20. Juli 2010)

ne. just for fun. Ja, an meinem B-Day hab ich auch nix besseres zutun. was soll ich schon machen? Feiern und besauefen? Nein Danke für sowas bin ich nicht zu haben (Feiern ja, aber saufen-never)


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2010)

Ob es demnächst die erste GTA ingame Ehekriese und/oder gar die erste GTA ingame Scheidung gibt? ^^


----------



## Biosman (20. Juli 2010)

Erste Online Hochzeit? Sowas Passiert in MMOs Täglich mehrfach. Das ist schon lange nix neues mehr. Einige wenige beziehungen haben es sogar ins RL geschafft.


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juli 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn ? 
Ich kenne sowas bisher nur von WoW ...


----------



## MKay (20. Juli 2010)

tja. da das leiter auf der Page nurnoch zu haltlosem gespamme führt. schliess ich den link und die Seite. Sauber angestellt Leute


> Ob es demnächst die erste GTA ingame Ehekriese und/oder gar die erste GTA ingame Scheidung gibt? ^^


Jo, hatten wir schon.  Dat war stressig. aber nun hat sich alles gelegt und ihr seht ein Bild vom liebesbeweis   <3


> Erste Online Hochzeit? Sowas Passiert in MMOs Täglich mehrfach. Das ist schon lange nix neues mehr. Einige wenige beziehungen haben es sogar ins RL geschafft.


Lies bitte nochmal den Titel des Threads vor. IN GTA. In GTA ist sowas neu. Hat bisher keiner gemacht.

PS: Das Drum zu bauen hat ne halbe stunde gedauert. ist aber sauschwer da die Teile schwer zu steuern sind :/


----------



## Tobias-F (24. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe mal nach draußen.


----------



## MKay (24. Juli 2010)

Tobias-F schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal nach draußen.



Auch wieder nur ein Beitrag um Die Postanzahl nach oben zu bekommen. Das bezeichne ich hier mal als Spam.


----------



## sethdiabolos (11. August 2010)

Zudem Online-Hochzeiten nichts Neues mehr sind. In World of Warcraft wurde das schon vor Jahren gemacht. Ist ganz lustig damals gewesen, wenn da teils hunderte an Spielern gleichzeitig gratulierten und die Server-Performance gut in den Keller ging....^^

YouTube - ‪wow hochzeit‬‎


----------



## MKay (13. August 2010)

Hat das einer mal in GTA gemacht? Nein. Ich war der erste und damit basta. Man muss einfach immer "der erste" sein


----------

